# River Bluff Dental...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

What an absolute prick.

Dr Walter Palmer is the dentist from Minnesota who thinks it is 'okay' to pay $55k to shoot a well-loved lion in Zimbabwe.

He used a bow and having failed to kill him outright, left the animal in agony for 40 hours before he was finally shot dead with a rifle. He was then beheaded and skinned.

What kind of cunt does that for pleasure?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

a big one........like that bird that killed giraffe........a giraffe!?!?!?!?!

I'd love to stab these people and let them bleed out, they deserve it

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-33699346

You got here before me Richard, think this country cousin will be receiving a lot of karma in the following weeks.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jamman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-33699346
> 
> You got here before me Richard, think this country cousin will be receiving a lot of karma in the following weeks.


His website is down. I hope his practice goes down with it. Twat.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Karma in full flow

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-33694075


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> What kind of doodah does that for pleasure?


The same sort of person who finds pleasure in hurting or humiliating any creature (including humans). Unfortunately there are far too many around [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------

